# Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €



## Hagbard-Celine89 (12. Dezember 2012)

*Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir in den nächsten Wochen einen neuen Rechner zusammen bauen, bin aber leider schon seit 
4-5 Jahren HW-Technisch gar nicht mehr auf dem laufenden.

Mir fällt es bei der Masse an CPU's und GPU's auch sehr schwer, mir selber einen Durchblick zu verschaffen, 
deswegen hoffe ich auf Hilfe und Anregungen von euch.

*[size=+2]Grundinformation aus dem Guide[/size]*

*Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?*
~1500 Euro

*Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? *
Windows 7 Pro 64bit. (Dafür ist aber extra Budget eingeplant)

* Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?*
Jein. 
Die S-ATA-Festplatte könnte ich wiederverwenden, das möchte ich allerdings nur machen, wenn das Budget deutlich überschritten wäre.
Ansonsten habe ich als Sound-Karte eine Creative X-FI (Erste Generation) die man vielleicht verwenden könnte (s.u.).

*Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*
Eigenbau. 

*Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?*
Ja. Samsung SyncMaster T220 (22" - 1680x1050) Angeschlossen via DVI.

Evtl. wird noch mal ein zweiter Monitor angeschafft, aus Platz gründen wird das in absehbarer Zeit (3-6 Monate) aber nicht passieren.

*Wenn gezockt wird... dann was?*
Zuletzt habe ich eher auf der PS3 gezockt, da mein jetziger Rechner zu schwach für aktuelle Games ist. 
Grundsätzlich spiel ich aber alle Genres bis auf Rennspiele, zuletzt hauptsächlich Diablo 3. 

*und wenn gearbeitet wird?*
Office, Bild-Bearbeitung, Programmierung

*Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?*
Nein, ich kenne mich damit nicht aus und habe auch keine Lust/Zeit mich da reinzufuchsen.

*Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?*
Ganz wichtig: Der PC soll leise sein!
Das ist mir auch einen großen Aufpreis Wert. Leider waren meine bisherigen PC's alle immer rel. laut. Für Tipps, wie ich das Ding möglichst leise bekomme, bin 
ich immer offen. Dafür würde ich ggf. auch das Budget noch hochschrauben, oder irgendwo kleiner dimensionieren. 

Ich habe aktuell kein extra Zimmer, in dem der PC steht. Dieser steht im Wohnzimmer wo u.a. meine Freundin auch mal ihre Ruhe haben will. 
Nicht zuletzt nervt mich der ständige Lärm aber auch extrem. 
Das Ding sollte kein Turbo-Stromfresser sein, ich brauche keine 2,3 Grafikkarten.

*[size=+2]Hardware Komponenten[/size]*

Hier habe ich keine genauen Vorstellungen, ich habe mich mal ~2  Stunden durch Tests und Threads geklickt, komm aber selber nur schwerlich weiter. 
Trotzdem, wo ich kann, werde ich bestimmte Vorlieben/Bemerkungen ergänzen.

*Tower*
Gerne ein größerer Tower, mit dem PC werde ich wohl eher nicht zu einer Lan fahren. Ich mag es nämlich nicht, wenn der Tower so klein
ist, das man kaum die Kabel unter bekommt oder mein keinen vernünftigen Lüfter unterbringen kann.

Gerne ein Tower mit guter Luftzirkulation und Dämmung (Für die Lautstärke)?  Wenn dieser noch mit Lüftern aufgerüstet werden müsste,
würde ich mich über entsprechende Vorschläge freuen. Was genau hierbei optimal ist weiß ich leider nicht, bisher habe ich immer
Standard Tower genommen und nix mehr groß geändert.

*Mainboard*
Da ich noch gar nicht weiß, welche CPU / Sockel, bin ich hier vollkommen frei. Wenn möglich, sollte das Ding gleich USB3 mitbringen.
Ich denke von den üblichen Anschlüssen haben die meisten Mobo's eh mehr als genug. Eine bevorzugte Marke habe ich nicht.

*CPU*
Auch hier habe ich etliche gefunden, konnte mich aber nicht wirklich entscheiden, was hier sinn macht. Was ist denn bei oben genannten
Budget und Anwendungsgebiet (Gaming, Bildbearbeitung kein OC) der vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis passendste?

Und welchen Lüfter sollte ich einsetzen, besonders mit Fokus darauf, das das Ding leise sein sollte und ins gewählte Gehäuse passt.

*GPU*
Aktuell habe ich eine ATI Grafikkarte. Ich habe aber schön häufiger gehört das die Treiber, vor allem für die Spiele Performance, unter Nvidia besser
sind. Prinzipiell bin ich hier aber offen, da ich selber wie gesagt nicht mehr up-to-date bin.

Wie eingangs erwähnt wäre ich, allein aus Stromspargründen, schon dafür nur 1 Grafikkarte an Board zu haben. Es sei denn ihr sagt mir,
das man zukünftige Games (1-2 Jahre) nicht mehr vernünftig nur mit einer Graka spielen kann.

Auch hier fällt aus Lautstärke gründen das Referenzdesign wohl flach. Am liebsten wäre mir ja eine passive Kühlung, ich weiß
aber nicht, ob es das bei guten Gaming Karten überhaupt gibt. Und falls ja, ob das nicht gleich +300 Euro kostet.

*Ram*
Da Ram echt nix kostet, würde ich gleich zu 2x8 GB Riegeln tendieren. Am Laptop (4 GB) merke ich es beim Arbeiten häufig schon wenn ich die IDE (Java),
einige Browserfenster+Tabs und einen lokalen Webserver laufen habe. Wenn ich dann auch noch eine VM starte wird es richtig eng.

Aber grundsätzlich bin ich auch hier für alle Vorschläge offen.

*Festplatte*
Als Hauptplatte würde ich gerne eine SSD benutzen, die braucht entsprechend nicht besonder groß sein. Die Samsung SSD 830 sieht für mich interessant aus.

Ich habe bisher noch nie mit einer SSD gearbeitet, sind die schon richtig für Otto-Normal User nutzbar? Direkte Erkennung bei Win7? Langlebigkeit 
(Schreibzyklen)? Und der Einbau einfach wie bei einer S-ATA Platte?

Als zweite Platte für Daten und Spiele etc. würde ich eine normale S-ATA einbauen, die müsste nicht besonders groß sein, da ich auch noch nen NAS
hier am laufen habe. Hier wäre Stromsparend und ruhig wieder ein Hauptmerkmal.

Zur Not könnte ich als zweite Platte sonst auch die aus meinem aktuellen Rechner nutzen. Ich denke aber, aktuelle Platten sind leiser.

*Soundkarte*
Creative X-FI erste Generation, ich glaube die ist von 2006. Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob es dafür Win7 Treiber gibt.
Falls die noch gut genug bzw. besser als die OnBoard Soundkarten aktuell sind, würden ich die weiter nutzen wollen.

Ansonsten würde ich mir ggf. noch eine neue Anschaffen wollen, sofern es ins Budget passt ~40-80 Euro.

*Netzteil*
Was ist hier denn gerade so die Standard Empfehlung, wahrscheinlich ein Enermax? Sollte die benötigte Leistung gut liefern können und
wenn möglich, noch ein bisschen Luft nach oben haben. 

*Netzwerk(karte)*
Ins Netzwerk/Internet werde ich wohl die meiste Zeit via USB W-Lan Stick gehen. Wenns zu schlecht wird (Online Gaming) hätte ich aber
ein Kabel griffbereit. Ich denke dafür reicht die Mobo interne Lösung wohl voll aus, oder?

*Kühlung / Lüfter / Silence Kram*
Extra Kühler für Gehäuse und sonstige Empfehlungen (Dämmungen, Verbesserte Luftzirkulation) wie man den Rechner möglichst ruhig bekommt 
sind gerne gesehen. Ich habe mich mit dem Thema noch nicht besonders beschäftigt. Das sollte wenn möglich etwas sein, was man "leicht installieren"
kann, wenn man sich grundsätzlich mit dem PC zusammenbau auskennt.

*DVD-Laufwerk / Brenner*
Meine jetzigen Laufwerke sind derbst laut, deswegen bräuchte ich hier etwas neues. Am besten wäre wohl eine DVD/Brenner Kombi.
Blu-Ray brauche ich nicht, es sei denn der Aufpreis ist sehr gering ~20€.

*Online-Shop*
Lokal bei mir gibt es leider keine guten Händler, die mir gewünschte Einzelteile zügig bestellen können, deswegen werde ich in jedem Fall
im Internet bestellen.

Bisher habe ich immer alles bei Mindfactory bestellt. Ist das noch zu empfehlen, oder lieber Alternate (teuer?) oder hoh.de?
Grundsätzlich könnte man alles da bestellen, wo es am günstigsten ist, aber ich möchte nicht 10 Teile bei 5 verschiedenen Händlern bestellen.
Wenn möglich maximal 2 Bestellungen bei 2 Händlern, falls der Preis oder Warenbestand dies notwendig macht.

Für jede Hilfe bedanke ich mich schon mal im Voraus bei euch!

Viele Grüße

H.C.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Willkommen im Forum, H.C. 

Ich würde Dir folgende Konfig empfehlen :

1003,89,- Euro https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220edff0e4a064cf9db4a588a5340f3834c0bfedfd734

Die Gigabyte 7950 ist sehr gut, kühl und leise. Alternative wäre eine 7970 für deutlich mehr Kohle. Der CPU-Kühler ist überdimensioniert. Ein kleinerer würde reichen, aber der Brocken wird die CPU unhörbar eiskalt halten . Hätte eigentlich eine Samsung 830 und das Fractal R4 in den Korb gepackt. Das R4 ist bei MF nicht mehr erhältlich und die Samsung gibt´s nur in der unnötig teuren Notebookversion. Daher eine gleichwertige Crucial und das ebenfalls sehr gute Nanoxia DS 1.

Soundkarte eventuell eine Asus Xonar DX oder ähnliche (zwischen 30,- und 60,- Euro).

Der Xeon ist eine Hammer-CPU : Xeon E3-1230 v2 im Test: Core-i7-Leistung für nur 200 Euro

Das wäre meine Zusammenstellung .

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi

Edit : Seit 3 Monaten mein Gehäuse  http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=99

http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=106

http://geizhals.de/812617

http://geizhals.de/860205

Habe seit kurzem das Fenster dafür. Immer noch unhörbar. Das Fenster ist auch nicht perforiert und der Rest des Seitenteils ist auch gedämmt .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

daumen hoch für rosis konfig!!!


----------



## Softy (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Rosi's Zusammenstellung sieht gut aus 

Alternativ und noch leiser wäre eine 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) oder 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## Fafafin (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Ich würde es so machen:
MIX-COMPUTER:
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4 PCGH-Edition
DVD-LW: Plextor PX-891SA
Grafikkarte: ASUS GeForce GTX670-DC2T-2GD5
Option: Lüfter: 2x Noiseblocker eLoop B12-1 (als ultraleiser Ersatz für die mitgelieferten Gehäuselüfter, die an sich aber ganz OK sind)

MINDFACTORY:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470 (170€) oder Intel XEON E3-1230V2 (mit HT, 200€)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02-Macho Rev.A (überdimensioniert, daher sehr leise)
RAM: 2x 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance LP 1600MHz
SSD: Samsung 830 128GB oder Crucial m4 128GB
HDD: Seagate 7200.14 1000GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Hallo zusammen,

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge, leider habe ich aktuell in der Mittagspause nicht
genug Zeit mir die ganzen Komponenten genau anzusehen, das hole ich aber heute
Abend nach und melde mich dann noch mal.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Dann bis nachher.

Win7 erkennt die SSD normalerweise und stellt alles automatisch ein. Einbau ist mehr als kinderleicht. Langlebigkeit  . Eine 256 GB Samsung 830 hat in einem Langzeittest mehr als 4000 TerraByte geschrieben. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die immer noch schreibt :

SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm - Page 208


----------



## TSNevermeier (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Alternativ und noch leiser wäre eine 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) oder 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


stimmt  
die asus gtx 670 dc II top soll die beste670 sein


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Wenn der TE noch rechtzeitig zuschlagen kann, würde ich an dessen Stelle die 256gb M4 für 130€ bei Amazon kaufen! http://www.amazon.de/Crucial-CT256M...estplatte/dp/B004W2JL2A/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header
Rosigattons Konfig ist wirklich einwandfrei


----------



## Ratracer008 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Die Top lohnt sich nicht !
Das wird dem Aufpreis nicht gerecht, denn damit sind vielleicht 3FPS mehr drin.

Für das Geld würde ich eher zu dieser GraKa (@TE: AMD hat seit kurzem einen "Wundertreiber"! Damit ist die P/L der AMD Karten enorm gestiegen (früher 7970 schlechter als GTX 670; jetzt 7970 fast gleich gut wie die GTX 680) und AMD hat damit den besseren Treiber )
greifen: ASUS HD7970-DC2-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CRM0-U0UAY0BZ)

Hier der Vergleich: Test: Radeon HD 7970 - Erste Grafikkarte mit DirectX 11.1, PCI-Express 3.0 und 28 nm


----------



## Softy (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*



Ratracer008 schrieb:


> @TE: AMD hat seit kurzem einen "Wundertreiber"! Damit ist die P/L der AMD Karten enorm gestiegen (früher 7970 schlechter als GTX 670; jetzt 7970 fast gleich gut wie die GTX 680) und AMD hat damit den besseren Treiber )



Das mit dem "Wundertreiber" würde ich jetzt nicht überbewerten. Nach wie vor wird man keinen Unterschied merken, ob eine HD7970 oder GTX 670 im Rechner werkelt.  Und da die Lautstärkt ein wichtiges Kriterium ist, würde ich bei der Asus GTX 670 DC-II bleiben. Die hat unter Last eine Lautheit von 0,9 sone, die leiseste von PCGH getestete HD 7970 hat 1,9 sone (VTX3D X-Edition).


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Dezember 2012)

Alternativ kann man einem alpenföhn peter+2 noiseblocker eloop bestücken, wodurch die lautstärke auf etwa 0,2 sone reduziert wird. Das ist jedoch auch nicht ganz billig...


----------



## Fafafin (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

gelöscht


----------



## facehugger (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Alternativ kann man einem alpenföhn peter+2 noiseblocker eloop bestücken, wodurch die lautstärke auf etwa 0,2 sone reduziert wird. Das ist jedoch auch nicht ganz billig...


Und nicht jeder kann/will an seiner teuren HW herumbasteln. Wenn es leise sein soll, dann ist Rosi`s Konfig schon nahezu perfekt und als Graka würde ich (wie schon von Softy vorgeschlagen) eine Asus GTX660Ti/GTX670 DC2 nehmen. Letztere habe ich selbst und für die Leistung ist die "Laustärke" der Karte phänomenal Alternativ würde ich auch dieses Case vorschlagen:


Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
gedämmt "muss" ein Case nämlich nicht sein, damit es leise arbeitet. Wenn man gleich beim Kauf auf die richtige Komponentenwahl achtet, dann hat man auch Ruhe im Karton

Gruß


----------



## Fafafin (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> Wenn es leise sein soll, dann ist Rosi`s Konfig schon nahezu perfekt ...
> ... gedämmt "muss" ein Case nämlich nicht sein, damit es leise arbeitet. Wenn man gleich beim Kauf auf die richtige Komponentenwahl achtet, dann hat man auch Ruhe im Karton
> 
> Gruß


Aber "Rosi" hat doch mit dem Nanoxia ein gedämmtes Gehäuse vorgeschlagen, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Eigentlich wollte ich das R4 vorschlagen, aber die Knalltüten bei MF lassen anscheinend Fractal auslaufen, daher das Nanoxia. Sehe das genauso wie face. Habe das R4 auch nicht gekauft, weil es gedämmt ist, sondern weil es mir gefällt. Das Nanoxia finde ich auch klasse, ebenso das Arc und das Obsidian 650D (800D) . Von mir aus bräuchte es keine gedämmten Gehäuse geben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Dezember 2012)

Notfalls, wenn man Dämmung haben will, kann man die auch einfach nachrüsten. Bei Caseking gibt es da entsprechende Pakete an Dämmmaterial


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Hi Leute,

habs gestern leider nicht mehr geschafft 
Aber das Wochenende und Urlaub steht vor der Tür, da werde ich mich intensiv damit befassen können.

Was ich hier so lese scheint das HW-Paket von Rosigatton echt super zu sein.
Dafür schon mal Vielen Dank.

Was mich ein wenig abschreckt ist, das es eine Server CPU ist und aus dem verlinkten Test
folgender Abschnitt:

"Da die Xeon E3 für Single-Socket-Server gedacht sind, führen nicht alle Mainboard-Hersteller diese in ihren Kompatibilitätslisten. "

Läuft man da Gefahr, dass man da irgendwann kein Ersatz mehr bekommt, weil es
allgemein gar nicht soviel Kompatible HW dafür gibt?


Zu den einzelnen Komponenten informiere ich mich spätestens Morgen und werde mich dann noch mal melden.

Vielen lieben Dank schon mal für das ganze Feedback.

Viele Grüße
H.C.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Dezember 2012)

Nein, denn der Xeon läuft auf allen Mainboards mit einem Ivy Bridge Chipsatz (B75, H77, Z77). Von daher musst du dir also gar keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Hallo zusammen,

nun habe ich endlich mal Zeit gefunden, mir die Hardware-Komponenten anzusehen. Sorry das das so lange gedauert hat.

*CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 4x 3.30GHz So.1155*
Der Testbericht und alles was ich sonst so darüber gelesen habe, klingt für mich sehr vielversprechend.  Ich denke das passt so, nehme ich.

*Netzteil: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM*
Spitze, klingt alles sehr gut! Vor allem das es sehr leise sein soll 

Einzig eine Anmerkung, das die Kabel nicht besonders lang ein sollen, beunruhigt mich. Hat dazu jemand einen Erfahrungswert?

*Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H Intel H77 So.1155 Dual*
Die Userbewertungen sehen überwiegend ganz gut aus. Es scheint kein High-End, aber ein solides Mittelklasse Board zu sein. 
Einige Fragen, zu ein paar Kommentaren hätte ich dann aber doch noch:

"Die Anordnung der Komponenten ist teilweise problematisch, z.B. bei längerer Grafikkarte und den SATA 0/1 Ports."
"Vom Design her ist das Einzige was ich hier bemängel die nicht abgewinkelten SATA Ports. Diese können bei einem Einsatz einer großen Grafikkarte stören."
Auf den Bildern sieht es wirklich so aus, das das problematisch werden könnte, wie sind da eure Erfahrungswerte?

"Kritik: Das LAN kann nur max. 100 Mbps
Auf der Spezifikationsseite steht 1GB, kann mir auch kaum vorstellen das es noch 100 Mbps Mobos gibt.

"Bei den Ivy Bridge Chipsätzen hat Intel die PWM Anschlüsse vorgeschrieben und dieses Board hier bietet nur für den CPU PWM die Möglichkeit diesen auf 
Spannung oder PWM regeln zu lassen. Die restlichen 3 Anschlüsse sind nur PWM geregelt. Dies bedeutet, dass bei einem Anschluss von 3poligen Lüftern, diese immer mit 100% laufen."

Hier muss ich vorweg sagen,das ich von Lüftersteuerung / PWM etc. noch gar keine Ahnung habe. Wahrscheinlich auch ein Hauptgrund, warum meine Rechner bisher immer so laut waren 

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kann ich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit nur beim CPU-Lüfter via PWM (Im Bios? Automatisch?) regeln. 
Die Gehäuselüfter würden immer auf 100% laufen und wären entsprechend laut. Das wäre natürlich unschön. Gibt es da Lösungen für, 
oder ist das gar nicht so problematisch, wie ich mir das vorstelle?

Ich würde mich wohl für das Fractal Design Define R4 entscheiden. In einem Testbericht habe ich folgendes gelesen: Das die beiden verbauten Lüfter
bei 12V noch hörbar, aber bei 5V Flüsterleise sind. Könnte ich das mit dem Mobo trotzdem einstellen?


Ansonsten, was ich rauslese: Das Board ist nicht für OC und mehrere Grafikkarten geeignet, was für mich egal ist, ansonsten habe ich keine "Einschränkungen" 
feststellen können. Oder gibt es sonst noch etwas was wichtig wäre zu wissen?

*Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA*
Zu diesem Laufwerk konnte ich nicht viel finden, ich hoffe einfach mal das es nicht all zulaut ist, ansonsten sind die Spezifikationswerte ja alle ok.

*CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel*
Das Teil scheint echt gut zu sein. Was mich aber wunder ist, das viele Kommentare schreiben, das er sehr leise ist und in einem Test
bei Computerbase (2009) die Geräuschentwicklung eher negativ im Fazit stand! Was mag denn nun stimmen?

Zudem habe ich hier im Forum noch ein Beitrag von Januar 2011 gefunden, wo gesagt wird das er mit High-End CPU's überfordert ist.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/136054-alpenfoehn-brocken-auf-so-1155-a.html

Da ich auch häufiger Widersprüchliche Aussagen zum Sockel 1155 Support gelesen habe, auf der offiziellen Seite und im Handbuch aber Sockel 1155 vorkommt,
vermute ich es gibt mehrere Revisionen? Vielleicht ist er mittlerweile leise/besser als zu Anfang 2009/2011? Was die Lautstärke anbelangt, würde zumindest dieser
aktuelle Beitrag dafür sprechen: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, Mittelklasse CPU-Lüfter auch für Sockel 1155 geeignet | Fabsen - clustered knowledge (Wobei hier auch wieder von Mittelklasse CPU-Kühler gesprochen wird)

Offizielle Seite:
Brocken

Soweit ich das sehen kann, müsste der Lüfter auch in das Fractal Design Define R4 passen.

*GPU: 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce*
Tests und Kommentare überzeugen mich wohl.

Eine Alternative wäre die von Softy genannte:
2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II OC bzw.
2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II 

Letztere ist mir zu teuer, zudem ist die WindForce nicht so laut wie die getestete, sodass der Unterschied wohl nicht so gewaltig ist.
Bei den Tests zwischen 7950 vs 660 TI scheint sich nicht viel zu tun, bei der 7950 wird vor allem das OC-Potenzial 
hervorgehoben, das wäre für mich nicht interessant, trotzdem die bessere Wahl?

Ansonsten hatte Ratracer008 noch die Asus HD7970-DC2 ins Spiel gebracht. Die sieht mir sehr globig aus, die ist auf dem Mobo
ja schon fast überdimensioniert, oder täuschen die Bilder? Zudem wird, zumindest das Ref.Design, im Test als sehr laut beschrieben.
In den Benchmarks kann ich leider keine 7950 entdecken. Wenn der Unterschied nicht gewaltig ist, würde ich die günstigere 7950
wohl vorziehen.

*Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil anthrazit*
Scheint ja nur zweite Wahl zu sein. Ich glaube ich würde mich hier auch eher für das Fractal Design Define R4 entscheiden.

*SSD: 128GB Crucial m4 Slim 2.5*
Hier würde ich auch wohl lieber die Samsung Series 830 bestellen. Dann halt nicht bei MF 

*hdd: 1000GB Seagate Barracuda*
Hört sich gut an, würde ich so nehmen.

*Ram: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600*
Konnte ich leider nicht viel zu finden, aber ich vertrau euch da mal voll uns ganz.

*Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX*
Jemand ne Ahnung, ob die merklich Besser ist, als meine vorhandene Creative X-FI von 2006?


Freue mich auf euer Feedback und noch mal großes Lob für eure kompetente
Hilfe, das hat mich schon weit voran gebracht 

Viele Grüße
H.C.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Die Kabellänge des Netzteils ist für das Case ausreichend.
Du brauchst keinen extra Kühler wenn du den Xeon nimmst. Der Boxed reicht völlig.


----------



## Nishino (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Guck dir mein System in der Sig an, dann wirst du merken, dass sich da sehr viel deckt. Ist ne klasse Konfig! Kann ich nur zu raten (auch wenn ein extra Kühler für den Xeon wirklich unsinnig ist, wenn man nicht gerade ein lautloses System anstrebt, so wie ich )


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Genau, wenn man es sehr leise haben will, sollte man zu einem dickeren Kühler + E-Loop Lüfter von Noiseblocker greifen.


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Kabellänge des Netzteils ist für das Case ausreichend.
> Du brauchst keinen extra Kühler wenn du den Xeon nimmst. Der Boxed reicht völlig.


 
Der Wird aber doch bestimmt entsprechend laut sein.
Zumindest habe ich noch keinen guten Boxed-Kühler gehabt, in der Hinsicht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Natürlich ist der Boxed laut, wenn man ihn immer auf 3000 Umdrehungen laufen lässt 
Regel ihn im BIOS herunter und er ist im Idle sehr leise. Es ist natürlich klar dass er unter Last nicht so leise bleibt.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*



Hagbard-Celine89 schrieb:


> Der Wird aber doch bestimmt entsprechend laut sein.
> Zumindest habe ich noch keinen guten Boxed-Kühler gehabt, in der Hinsicht.


 
Dann hast du die von Ivy noch nie gesehen.
Unter Maximaler Last hat er 0,9 Sone drauf. 0,5 Sone wenn du normal arbeitest.
Das ist aus dem Case nicht wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Nishino (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann hast du die von Ivy noch nie gesehen.
> Unter Maximaler Last hat er 0,9 Sone drauf. 0,5 Sone wenn du normal arbeitest.
> Das ist aus dem Case nicht wahrnehmbar.


 
Das ist mir auch neu. Interessant.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Dazu kommt noch dass du Ivy Bridge auch recht warm laufen lassen kannst.
Also den Boxed noch reduzieren und dann wird die CPU eben 80° unter Last. das macht aber nichts.

Ein Sella kostet aber nicht die Welt.


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Moin,

wieso, wird jetzt eigentlich der Boxed Kühler so angepriesen?
Was wäre denn jetzt aus Leistungs- und Geräuschgründen eure Empfehlung? 

Lieber den Boxed oder den Brocken oder was ganz anderes?

Danke


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*



Hagbard-Celine89 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wieso, wird jetzt eigentlich der Boxed Kühler so angepriesen?


 
Weil er recht gut ist.
Er erkauft sich die geringe Geräuschentwicklung durch höhere Temperaturen die aber eben unkritisch sind.


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Ah ok.
Der Brocken ist mir 30-40 Euro aber auch nicht wahnsinnig teuer.
Wenns jetzt nicht auf den Preis ankommt, was würdet Ihr machen?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Lohnt aber nicht weil zu teuer. Kauf dir den Sella für 15€. Der reicht wenn du den boxed nicht willst.


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Oder einen von diesen hier:  Produktvergleich


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Hallo zusammen,

so in den nächsten Tagen wollte ich gerne bestellen.
Ich habe noch mal eine Frage zum Mainboard Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H Intel H77 So.1155.
Ist das Bios was ausgeliefert wird direkt kompatibel mit dem xeon?

Ich habe nämlich keine andere passende CPU Griffbereit, um das Flashen durchführen zu können.

Danke


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Ja, der Xeon läuft auf dem H77-Board: GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket 1155 - Intel H77 - GA-H77-D3H (rev. 1.0)


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Okay danke


----------



## Softy (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Bitte 

Berichte mal, wenn alles da ist und läuft


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Hallo,

ich bins nochmal. Ich habs die letzten Tage zeitlich leider nicht geschafft mich für
finale komponenten zu entscheiden, aber jetzt.

Tower: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 4x3.30GHz So1155 Box
Ram: Corsair 16GB KIT PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL10 Vengeance LP 2x8GB
HDD: HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB 3,5'' Sata 6Gb/s 7200rpm 64MB
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
Mobo:Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H H77 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3 (305x244 mm)
Netzteil: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM
SSD Samsung 840 Pro Serie 128GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX/XD 7.1 PCIe 1x
Grafik: 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II TOP Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


Beim Tower habe ich mich jetzt für den Nanoxia entschieden weil der Fractial schlecht lieferbar ist, jedenfalls nicht da, wo ich bestellen will und mir der Nanoxia auch super gefällt.

Ansonsten habe ich jetzt auf den CPU Kühler verzichtet und nutze den Boxed. Zudem habe ich mich nun doch für die potentere Grafikkarte entschieden. Für den rel. geringen Aufpreis gleich für die höher getaktete Variante.


Bevor ich jetzt Morgen die Bestellung abschließe hätte ich noch zwei Fragen an euch

1) Reicht das Netzteil mit 480 Watt noch aus? In einem Test habe ich gelesen das Nvidia allein für die Grafikkarte 500 Watt empfiehlt, das wären ja schon 20 mehr als das Netzteil überhaupt hätte. Leider kenne ich mich mit der Thematik überhaupt nicht aus um das einschätzen zu können.

2) Kann jemand sagen ob die Komponenten so zusammen passen? Die Graka braucht z.B. 2 Stromanschlüsse, soweit ich die Produktbeschreibung vom Netzteil verstehe sollte das Gegeben sein. Fällt einem sonst etwas auf, was problematisch ist?


Ich freue mich auf euer Feedback.

Wenn ich den Kram dann zusammengebaut habe, werde ich mich dann noch mal (hoffentlich freudestrahlend) melden.


Vielen Dank


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Moin Hagbard,

ich würde Dir trotzdem zum Alpenföhn Sella oder CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 Evo raten, weil noch leiser und kühler. Kostenpunkt keine 20,- Taler. Verstehe nicht, wieso Du daran sparen willst  . http://geizhals.de/?cmp=601154&cmp=854462&cmp=684740#xf_top

SSD reicht auch die 840 120 GB ohne Pro. Die etwas langsameren Schreibraten kann man nur messen, nicht spüren. Zudem sind die Leseraten für´s schnelle booten viel wichtiger.

Ein auf 4,5 GHz übertakteter i7 zieht zusammen mit einer GTX680 keine 300 Watt aus der Dose. Unter Volllast! Siehe hier : Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Seite 10) - ComputerBase

Also reicht sogar ein gutes 400 Watt Netzteil für alles inkl. OC etc.....

Die Hersteller geben nur so hohe Wattzahlen an, weil viele Nutzer schrottige Netzteile verbaut haben. Stehen 600 Watt drauf, sind aber höchstens 350 -400 Watt drin .

Dein System wird unter Volllast etwas mehr als 250 Watt ziehen, komplett.

Ansonsten sind 16 GB für einen Gaming-PC sinnfrei. 8 GB reichen völlig.

Passen tut das alles sehr gut zusammen und es sind auch spitzenmäßige Komponenten 

Dann warten wir sehnsüchtig auf Feedback und lecker Fotos  

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Januar 2013)

Moin 


Die übertaktete Asus 670 lohnt sich einfach nicht, da der Unterschied in Games viel zu gering sein wird.
Ich würde die normale nehmen, die schont den Geldbeutel.


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Hey, danke euch beiden.

@Rosigatton 
Mh ich habe die Kommentare hier im Thread (vorallem im späteren Verlauf) so gedeutet, das die meisten den Kauf eines extra Kühlers
als unnötig empfinden, weil der Boxed (hätte nie gedacht das ich das mal sage) echt gut/leise sein soll.

Mir geht es dabei nicht um Geld sondern eher um meine nerven. Das einzige was mir bisher beim Rechnerbau probleme bereitet
hat, waren CPU Kühler mit Ihrer dämlichen Montage 

Wenn das Ding aber wirklich leiser ist, würde ich das in Kauf nehmen. Der zweite Kommentar hier bestätigt aber leider meine
Befürchtungen:

EKL Alpenföhn Sella Prozessorkühler

(Nicht leiser als Boxed i5-3450, blöder Einbau mit diesen Push-Pins)

Hattest Du mal den direkt Vergleich der Lautstärke, wenn auch nur Subjektiv?
Und wäre deine Wahl dann doch eher der anfangs genannte Alpenföhn Brocken, oder der Alpenföhn Sella?


Ich würde dann nämlich den Rat von @ich888 befolgen und das ersparte Geld in den Kühler stecken. 
Er sollte nur leiser sein als der Boxed und wenns irgendwie geht, nicht den Ram überdecken.

Danke


€dit:
Bzgl. der 840 ohne Pro. Habe mich gerade noch mal nen Test durchgelesen, hast recht eigentlich tuts auch diese


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

bei der graka kannste auch zu einer von denen greifen: 
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-11-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHV3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

beim kühler könntest du zum Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland greifen. ich weiss der is oversized, aber leise (semipassiver betrieb sollte drin sein)

edit: hier ein paar soundfiles von cpu-kühlern: Test: Zero Infinity Free Flow+ - hardwaremax.net


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Board kannst Du auch das hier nehmen: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist vom Layout etwas geschickter, weil es ganz unten einen PCIe x1 Slot für die Soundkarte hat.


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

@der pc-nutzer
Danke der Macho sieht echt gut aus was die angegebenen db-Werte anbelangt. 
Ein wenig Bauchschmerzen machen mir zwar die Alternate-Bewertungen wo über die Montage gemeckert wird, aber gut, da muss ich dann wohl durch.

Hat einer von euch den Macho mal auf dem GA-H77-D3H H77 verbaut? Ich konnte via Google nur einen Thread entdecken,
wo das jemand gemacht hat. Also grundsätzlich scheint das möglich zu sein und da ich LP-Ram habe, sollte auch das
kein Problem sein. (Das Case fasst ohnehin Lüfter mit 185mm, das ist also kein Problem)

Bzgl. der Grafikkarte bleibe ich wohl bei der Nvidia, wollte eh gern mal wieder eine Nvidia Karte haben und ich zock nicht mit
Mega-Auflösungen, da sollten die 2GB auch passen. Es sei denn Du hast nen Benchmark-Vergleich der mich von den Socken
haut *G*

@Softy
Danke, aber an den grundsätzlichen Komponenten wollte ich jetzt nichts mehr ändern, dafür habe ich gestern echt zuviel Zeit reingesteckt 
mich endlich zu entscheiden *g* Da ich eh nur ein PCIe Slot benötige, komme ich mit dem GB-Layout wohl auch klar. Dann steckt die Soundkarte
vlt. über der Grafikkarte, aber das ist ja kein Problem, oder?


Danke euch


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Die Montage vom Macho ist etwas fummelig, aber das schaffst Du schon. Hier eine Anleitung aus einer russischen Küche : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEYlsaECWjs Oder auf deutsch : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbc-PSXDa20

Wenn Du die Grafikkarte nicht übertakten willst, passt das schon mit der Soundkarte. Du kannst sie aber auch in den unteren PCIe x16 Slot stecken


----------



## Fafafin (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*



ich888 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Die übertaktete Asus 670 lohnt sich einfach nicht, da der Unterschied in Games viel zu gering sein wird.
> Ich würde die normale nehmen, die schont den Geldbeutel.


 Das sehe ich genauso.
Dann noch, wie Rosigatton schon geschrieben hat, die Samsung 840 ohne Pro auswählen.
Ansonsten aber eine Spitzen-Konfig!
Zum Thema CPU-Kühler: Ich würde auf jeden Fall den Sella oder TX3 Evo mitbestellen. Wenn dir der boxed-Lüfter nicht zu laut ist, schickst du ihn eben originalverpackt innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurück!
Wenn du diese Woche noch bestellst, ist Assassins Creed III bei der ASUS GTX670 gratis mit dabei (Aktion gilt bis Rechnungsdatum 27.01.2013).


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Klingt super, dann kann ich jetzt bestellen.

Falls jemand noch Erfahrung mit dem Macho und dem Board hat, gerne her damit.
Einer hatte geschrieben, das die Backplate sich hinten mit irgendwelchen Lötfahnen überschneidet
und man die deswegen eigentlich nicht anbringen kann.

Das ist jetzt eigentlich meine einzige Sorge, ansonsten bin ich jetzt auch absolut
überzeugt von der Konfiguration.


Vielen Dank schon mal an euch alle für die tatkräftige Unterstützung 


€dit:
So hab die Bestellung jetzt einfach mal rausgehauen, wird schon passen mit dem Kühler.
Zur not muss ich halt den Boxed nehmen.

Danke, ich meld mich dann


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Du schaffst das schon mit dem Macho  . Alternativ hättest Du auch den EKL/Alpenföhn Brocken nehmen können. Der ist fast genau so gut wie der Macho, soll aber leichter einzubauen sein. Ist ja jetzt auch egal. Wird ein Hammerteilchen, dein neuer Knecht . Wegen der Lötfahnen etc. sollte die Backplate ja isoliert sein, oder es ist ein gummimäßiger Abstandhalter dabei. Beim K2 ist das so. Die werden keinen Kühler verkaufen, bei dem die Backplate einen Kurzen auf dem Board verursacht  .

Wir freuen uns auf Feedback 

Bis die Tage


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Hi,

die Teile sind gestern gekommen habe auch schon mit dem Zusammenbauen angefangen.
Leider ist mir auch was doofes passiert. Da ich erst heute Abend zum weiterbauen und somit testen
komme und ein bisschen Panik habe, wollte ich euch mal zu folgendem Umstand fragen.

Ich habe mich vorher ordnungsgemäß entladen, als ich den CPU Kühler festschrauben wollte, habe ich meine Freundin 
gebeten diesen oben an den Kühllamellen festzuhalten. 

Dabei hat meine Freundin mich leicht berührt und mir damit einen kleinen schlag (Entladung) verpasst.

Meine Hand war dabei noch auf den Kühllamellen, ob meine Freundin diese auch schon angepackt hat, oder in 
diesem Moment nur meine Hand berührt hat, kann ich nicht genau sagen.

Wie hoch ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass CPU und Mainboard gegrillt sind?
Oder eher unproblematisch, da die Entladung von Ihr zu mir ging und nicht direkt in die Hardware.


Da ich von Elektrotechnik 0 Ahnung habe, kann ich den Umstand gar nicht einschätzen. 
Ich weiß, das das von euch natürlich keiner genau sagen kann, aber so eine Einschätzung
nach den oben genannten Infos würde mich schon helfen.

Sonst bin ich heute den ganzen Tag unruhig, bis ich heute Abend zum weiter machen komme. 


Vielen Dank


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (29. Januar 2013)

Also ich denke zu 20% ist das Zeug kaputt. Ehr nicht weil der Kühler ja recht viel Fläche hat und weil er da durch Plastikchrauben und Kühlpaste vom Board/CPU getrennt ist 

Ich wünsch dir viel Glück, dass alles noch geht


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*



CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:


> Also ich denke zu 20% ist das Zeug kaputt. Ehr nicht weil der Kühler ja recht viel Fläche hat und weil er da durch Plastikchrauben und Kühlpaste vom Board/CPU getrennt ist
> 
> Ich wünsch dir viel Glück, dass alles noch geht


 
Das klingt doch schon mal positiv 

Danke für das schnelle Feedback


----------



## FreezerX (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Ich denke auch, dass die Hardware sehr wahrscheinlich in Ordnung sein wird. 
Wenn nicht, müsstest du deine Freundin halt ausbooten.


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass die Hardware sehr wahrscheinlich in Ordnung sein wird.
> Wenn nicht, müsstest du deine Freundin halt ausbooten.


 
*g*
Naja war ja meine Schuld, hätte es Ihr sagen müssen.
Aber dann baue ich nachher mal in Ruhe weiter auf und werde berichten ob das Ding angeht 

Danke


----------



## Fafafin (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Der Kühlkörper ist ja elektrisch getrennt von CPU und Mainboard. Und selbst wenn du den CPU-Lüfter schon montiert hattest (macht man aber i.d.Regel erst, wenn der Kühlkörper fertig auf der CPU montiert ist) ist es wohl nicht möglich, dass ein elektrischer Strom vom Kühlkörper über den Lüfter (größtenteils Kunststoff, also isoliert) und über das Lüfterkabel zum Mainboard zustande kommt. Also ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen!



FreezerX schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, müsstest du deine Freundin halt ausbooten.


Je nachdem, wie man die Prioritäten setzt zwischen Freundin und PC:  oder .


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

@Fafafin

Das klingt gut, dann gehe ich mal beruhigt an die Sache ran. Das schwerste dürfte jetzt auch geschafft
sein. Werde mich heute Abend auf jeden Fall noch mal melden.

Danke


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Nabend,

so ich hab jetzt mal weiter gemacht und das Ding auch schon mal angeschlossen, starten ging schon mal.
Was ich komisch fand, zuerst tat sich beim Druck auf den Powerknopf nichts, dann habe ich hinten am Netzteil noch mal
auf aus und wieder auf an gestellt und danach ließ sich auch der PC anschalten 

Muss morgen allerdings nochmal ran ich krieg das Case momentan nicht zu, weil ein Kabelchaos herrscht, das Ding
hat zwar extra Kabelführungen, aber irgendwie schaffe ich das noch nicht das sinnvoll zu verstauen 
Ich wollte morgen noch mal alle Kabel neu verlegen, heute habe ich keinen Nerv mehr dazu.

Meine Größte sorge ist noch die Grafiikkarte, sie ist eingesteckt hat auch ein Bild angezeigt, aber die biegt sich
am hinteren Ende nach unten. Das sieht mir nicht sehr langlebig aus, allerdings weiß ich auch nicht was ich machen soll,
die wiegt halt einiges und wird ja nur vorne festgeschaubt. Und von dem PCIE-Steckplatz bis zum hinteren Teil
der Grafikarte ist noch ein ganzes stück was quasi "unbefestigt" in der Luft hängt.

Ist das normal?

Achja meine Grafikkarte blockiert auch alle 3 PCIe x1 Slots. Soweit ich weiß kann ich eine PCIe x1 Karte aber auch
einfach in den PCIe x4 Slot stecken, oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. Januar 2013)

Kannst du mal ein Bild von der Grafikkarte hochladen ? Dass sie am Ende etwas durchhängt ist normal.

BTW: Die x1 Karte kannst du in einen x4 Slot stecken.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Schwere Grakas hängen meist schon ei bisschen (meine auch).
Stell mal ein Bild rein.


----------



## Ratracer008 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Das ist bei den schweren Karten meistens so, normalerweise sieht das aber schlimmer aus, als es ist.
Es gab hier im Forum, glaube ich, einmal einen Fall, beidem der PCI-E Steckplatz herausgerissen wurde


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Wie sagt Softy immer : Große Teile hängen schonmal . Oder so ähnlich . Mein großes Teil hängt auch etwas . Natürlich meine ich die 7950 .


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Moin,

sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte, bin gestern direkt in Bett.
Klingt ja erst mal ganz gut, hatte schon angst biegt über Nacht kaputt, das ist schonmal
nicht eingetroffen.

Im Anhang findet Ihr ein paar Bilder, auf manchen sieht es schlimm aus, auf manchen weniger.
Leider komme ich an diesen blauen "Klickstecker" am Ende des PCIe x16 Slots nicht mehr ran, da die Grafikkarte
dermasen fett ist. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, die Karte sitzt richtig, da Sie auch ein Bild angezeigt hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders krass sieht es auf Bild 2 aus, das macht mir echt sorgen. Ob ich das so lassen kann, ich wüsste jetzt aber auch nicht, wie ich die Situation verbessern sollte.

Würde mich mal über euer Feedback freuen, bisher hatte ich nie so lange Grafikkarten, das hinten noch soviel "über steht", deswegen auch keine Erfahrung was da normal ist.


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Da habe ich die richtige Selbsthilfegruppe für Dich : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/33-schiefe-asus-pcbs.html

Naja, ist nicht so dramatisch, was willst Du da schon groß machen außer die Karte von unten irgendwie abstützen oder von oben hochziehen  Oder umtauschen. Oder halt so lassen


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Hehe okay, man ist nicht allein, schon mal gut zu wissen 

Mir ging es nur darum ob mir das Ding, vorallem wenn das noch die Lüfter an dem Ding rotieren, um die Ohren fliegt.
Aber wenn das wohl okay ist, umso besser dann muss ich mir da keine Gedanken drum machen.

Ich schau mal, ob ich die nachher mit einem Kabel ein wenig stützen kann. Oder zur Not mit einem Kabelbinder irgendwo
ein wenig nach oben ziehe. Wo ich als E-Technik Laie erstmal fragen muss, kann ich den Kabelbinder da einfach "irgendwo" z.B. um die Metallstangen binden und dann irgendwo am Gehäuse festziehen?


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*



Hagbard-Celine89 schrieb:


> Wo ich als E-Technik Laie erstmal fragen muss, kann ich den Kabelbinder da einfach "irgendwo" z.B. um die Metallstangen binden und dann irgendwo am Gehäuse festziehen?



Außer, dass es Scheîße aussieht, sehe ich da keine Nachteile


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Das aussehen wäre mir in diesem Fall egal, das Case ist ja eh zu 

Besser als wenn mir beim Zocken nachher die Karte abbricht


----------



## facehugger (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*



Hagbard-Celine89 schrieb:


> Das aussehen wäre mir in diesem Fall egal, das Case ist ja eh zu
> 
> Besser als wenn mir beim Zocken nachher die Karte abbricht


Mach dir da mal keinen unnötigen Stress! Meine Karten hingen (und hängen) auch immer ein bissi durch. Ist einfach dem fetten Kühler geschuldet. Gewinnt zwar keinen Schönheitspreis, aber passiert ist da noch nie was

Gruß


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

man könnte sie mit ner angelschur etwas hochziehn


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> man könnte sie mit ner angelschur etwas hochziehn


 
Mhh das habe ich nicht zurhand, aber nen Kabelbinder tuts vlt. auch. Ich schau nachher
mal, muss ja eh noch diese Kabelflut bändigen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Du kannst dir auch einfach dieses nette Teil hier kaufen 

Powercolor Powerjack Flexible High-End VGA-Karte Stütze Retail

Allerdings gebe ich facehugger Recht, es ist normal dass schwere Karten etwas durchhängen.


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Das passt schon so, verleg lieber mal deine Kabel anständig! Sieht ja grauenhaft aus.


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Hey Leute,

hab jetzt die Kabel so gut es geht verlegt, dass ist echt ein voll Horror, nun habe
ich aber ein Problem, welches ich in der Form noch nicht hatte.

Ich vermute, dass Netzteil hat ne Macke.
Da ich ggf. ein wenig voreingenommen bin, da der Packung zu Urteilen, dass Netzteil
nicht neu war (Nicht mehr richtig zu, Schrauben fehlten, etc.), möchte ich aber lieber 
nochmal um eure Meinung fragen.

Wenn ich das Netzkabel einstecke und der Power-Schalter am Netzteil auf "on" ist
und ich dann die Steckdose anschalte, leuchtet im Rechner nichts. Wenn ich dann
hinten beim Netzteil noch mal den Power-Schalter von on auf off schalte, manchmal
auch mehrfach, leuchtet es irgendwann und der Rechner geht auch an.

Kann das nen art Wackelkontakt am Netzteil sein, oder kommt noch was anderes in Frage?

Würde mich über euer Feedback freuen.
Ich hoffe das Netzteil tauschen die mir dann noch um.


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Normal ist das natürlich nicht. Ich würde mal eine andere Steckdosenleiste ausprobieren, nicht dass die eine Macke hat 

Ansonsten kannst Du das Netzteil natürlich umtauschen, hast ja 2 Jahre Gewährleistung durch den Händler


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Joar an der Steckdose läuft mein alter PC ohne Probleme.
Ich werde den Händler morgen mal anschreiben, habe mir gerade mal nen Unboxing von dem Netzteil angesehen,
so kam meines jedenfalls nicht an...vermutlich ein Rückläufer.


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich  Wo hast Du denn bestellt?


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Alle Teile bei Mindfactory.


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Du hast das Straight E9? 

Dann würde ich mindfactory außen vor lassen, denn Du hast 1 Jahr Vor-Ort-Austauschservice: be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

So, Netzteil geht jetzt erstmal an Mindfactory zurück.
Da ich ja direkt (wohl Defekte) B-Ware erhalten habe, möchte ich das nicht zu be quiet direkt geben.

Mal schauen, was daraus wird, ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.
Ich denke dann gibts frühestens nächsten Dienstag was zu berichten.

Danke euch


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass das ganze schnell über die Bühne geht


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Hey Leute,

das neue, diesmal auch wirklich neuverpackte, Netzteil kam heute an.
Jetzt läuft der PC ohne Probleme, habe bisher aber nur Windows und die Treiber installiert.
Bisher ist der Rechner echt flüsterleise.

Vielen Dank dafür !!!

Ich hätte noch mal 3 Fragen zum Bios.

1) Im Bios Setup (Aktuelle Version) wird mir bei der Boot Reihenfolge meine SSD nicht angezeigt.
Dort taucht nur meine HDD und mein Laufwerk auf. Wenn ich aber direkt ins Bootmenü gehe, kann ich
auch die SSD wählen. Im Bios gibts es zudem noch einen zweiten Menüpunkt "Festplatten BBS Prio", 
da steht was mit Legacy Geräte, da taucht diese auch auf.

Es läuft zwar alles, da er komischerweise trotzdem direkt Windows von der SSD bootet, aber
erklären kann ich mir das nicht.

2) Sollte ich die Betriebsart vom CPU Kühler eigentlich auf Auto, Spannung oder PWM stellen?

3) Die Memory Frequenz steht auf 1333, das Feld ist auch ausgegraut, müsste das nicht 1600
bei meinem Ram sein?

Ansonsten habe ich im Bios nur AHCI für S-ATA aktiviert, bevor ich Windows installiert habe.
Fällt euch sonst noch was ein, was man einstellen sollte? 


Zum daddeln werde ich wohl erst am Donnerstag oder am Wochenende kommen


----------



## Ratracer008 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

2) Ich würde Auto wählen.
3) Du kannst dir die Daten des RAMs aufschreiben und dann im BIOS eingeben. Auch Latenzen u.s.w.


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Wenn Du im Bios auf XMP Profil stellst, sollte der RAM mit 1600 MHz laufen .


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Leiser Gaming PC für ~1500 €*

Guter Tipp, das hat geholfen 

Dann ist eigentlich nur das SSD/Boot "Problem" unklar, naja aber solange es läuft, was solls


----------

